# Autotrail 640g owners / experiences ?



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi, if you are a current or previous owner of the above Motorhome, I would welcome your comments, views and experiences.

Regards,
Philip


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I dont have that particular model but my '03 Dakota on a Merc Sprinter base seems to have been screwed together pretty well.

Everthing still works as it should and the fixtures and fittings seem to be of a reasonable quality, cant really ask for much more can I !!


----------



## banque (Oct 20, 2008)

*Excel640G*

bought this model new in September this year ,found water heater so smelly & fume laden we had to sit outside. initially water did not heat up very well, has been back to supplier now getting hot water ,but after running water heater at home for 3 days & nights non stop not entirely lost evil fumes. Still slow to heat water.
spent weeks tracing & curing rattles still one we have been unable to tie down.
Fitted our own tv as did not like tiny tv or its position.
like bed & garage getting used to smaller kitchen. Obviously designed by man as position of cutlery drawer very awkward.
Sounds a lot of moans but apart from1 rattle & smelly water heater is comfortable & drives well


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Bought new 640G this year.
Love it,nice lounging space,superb bed, storage and absolutely no rattles(first van not to rattle)!Drives superbly,and good fuel consumption,need to ask Mr van der Striche when he comes in for exact figure,but I know he was well pleased.Cutlery drawer is a bit low,but we keep non essentials in there and a small slide out cutlery tray in cupboard to the side of sink.P M me if you need more specific details, brens


----------



## Elizellen (Dec 20, 2010)

We collected ours last Wednesday but as it has been snowing ever since then we haven't used it, so I have no comments for or against it yet!

I'm looking forward to finding out how it feels like as it is our first motor caravan ever!!


----------



## andy45paula (Oct 3, 2007)

Ours is 2 1/2 years old and have had water ingress though shower skylight both windows off side leaked now all the sliding window seals have decided to leak not covered under warranty would not buy an autotrail ever again bad build quality. andy


----------

